# Parrot safe paint?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anyone know of any pet safe paint that's widely available (preferably in stores and not just online)? I know paints contain ALOT of zinc and many other dangerous or toxic fumes etc and some can absorb into the Walls for up to six years afterwards. I don't know if we ae using any gloss or emulsion or anything too. So I really need options for all of them. They must be safe for parrots, hedgehogs, cats, reptiles and tarantulas. 
The parrots can go into boarding but I don't really want to do that and just cos the smells gone and he paints dry it doesn't mean the fumes are. 
We painted he flat years ago and then got the birds after so does that mean they are being effected/were effected from the smell of the paint we used back then?
I found one paint make but its american and I'd really want a uk one close by so I can just pick it up and decorate right away. Some people have used some b&q paint while the birds were in the room but it doesn't state pet safe so I don't want to risk it.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone please?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I tried to find this out ages ago and failed. As I'm sure you've read it's the VOC (volatile organic compound) that's the problem. People have told me just to find a low one and "it'll be ok" but I'm not convinced so the painting is still on hold.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

These links might be useful - there are other similar topics on our forum

Parrotlinks Forums-viewtopic-What do you do when decorating?...fumes etc

Parrotlinks Forums-viewtopic-Painting Bird Rooms

Hope they help a little


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks  I don't want anything happening to my babies


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

That B&Q colours paint looks promising. Problem for me is that I can't shut my birds in another room as they're in an aviary so I can't take extra precautions like that.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> That B&Q colours paint looks promising. Problem for me is that I can't shut my birds in another room as they're in an aviary so I can't take extra precautions like that.


 
Cant you catch them up & keep them in a cage/dog crate for a day or so? If you paint during the warmer months it dries so quickly it should only take a day etc


----------

